
Forget silicon – SQL on DNA is the next frontier for databases - LopRabbit
https://www.zdnet.com/article/forget-silicon-sql-on-dna-is-the-next-frontier-for-databases/
======
not_a_cop75
Encoding what is essentially able to produce random proteins by backing up
data to it.

What could possibly go wrong?

------
epiphanitus
"Simply put, at this pace, there soon won't be enough data storage and compute
material to go by. Which is why people have been looking into alternative
storage media for data for a while now."

If this is true, then why is cloud storage so cheap? What's wrong with just
building bigger data centers? Does anybody know what the technical benefit of
this technology would be?

In any event, there's something amazing about humans using the same data
storage that living organisms use.

------
rdrock
[https://brandonsanderson.com/books/legion/legion-skin-
deep/](https://brandonsanderson.com/books/legion/legion-skin-deep/) Legion:
Skin Deep is a modern-day thriller/mystery with some science fiction
undertones. In this story, Stephen is taken on a case to find a corpse with
important information encoded in its DNA.

------
basicplus2
Make a great movie plot.. data base written.. creating new killer bacteria
that wipes out humanity..

~~~
mywittyname
Alternatively, a dystopian future where big media companies mine human DNA for
copyright infringements and courts will order said people to purchase
licensing rights to exist. With the alternative being slavery, suicide, or
having the offending portions of DNA removed.

The act could be called the DNCA.

~~~
TomMarius
Or because of patent infringements... some biotech corporation might have
these

